# May Day Weekend in Liverpool



## In Bloom (Apr 19, 2006)

*Saturday 29th April - Make Our Streets Political*
Anyone who's ever set up a stall or leafletted in Liverpool city centre for any political cause will know that this is not exactly looked upon kindly by the authorities. Animal rights stalls frequently face harrassment, leafleters are asked to stop and threatened with fines on a basis of a byelaw that doesn't apply to them and constantly we're being asked to 'move on'.

As part of this years May Day celebrations the social forum is suggesting that we should take our streets back for political expression. On Saturday April 29th, the Saturday before May Day, we're encouraging every group that looks to engage with the public to come out at the same time, in the same place to set out our stalls together. If we all express ourselves simultaneously we can take back the streets from the advertisers and the corporations and present our alternatives.

We invite green groups, animal rights groups, tenant's associations, socialist groups, single issue groups like Defy-ID or Defend Council Housing, anti-deportation campaigns, anti-demolition/regeneration campaigns, anti-stock transfer campaigns - anyone who has something to say and very few places to say it. If we all come out together, we can take the streets back for free expression and assert our right to say what we want, when we want to.

To make this happen, the social forum is organising a meeting on the morning of the 29th which will have speakers on the legalities of all this and which will arrange the practicalities. Details to follow.

The more people come, the more we'll be able to do - please spread the word about this.​
*Sunday 30th April - Free Screen*
A night of Radical Film & Discussion in the Casa, 29 Hope Street 7.30pm-10pm.
More info​
*Monday 1st May - Family Fun Day in Prince's Park, Liverpool*
Annual Family Fun Day after May Day march in Prince's Park, starting at 1pm, including political speakers, entertainment for kids, a beer tent and live music.

Also, Liverpool Social Forum will be hosting a discussion tent with discussions on ID cards, regeneration and climate change, as well as sets from four local bands.​
http://www.liverpoolsocialforum.org.uk


----------

